# Introducing Template Tom



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have produced a number of PDF files on the material I have been writing about and as an experiment I have submitted the first two pages. This will give you an insight into who templatetom is. If it is successful and there is any interest, I will post other information for you to view of a number of subjects I have written about. E.g. Buying a new router and what to look for may be of interest
Tom


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Tom, thank you for the post. I, for one, would be greatly interested in further (PDF) posts from you. I have a feeling they would be very educational and an immense help to beginners as well as experienced router users.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Awesome post Tom, I'm another who would be very interested to see more posts. I'm a raw beginner with routers and though I'm learning, every assistance is most welcome. You've expressed yourself very well and are an easy read so far.

Thank you for this post.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Stop teasing us Tom and post more of this. Fantastic writings by a fantastic artist and man.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While a picture is worth a thousand words and written words can convey meanings, there is no substitute for actually speaking with a person. As George will attest, Tom is an absolute pleasure to speak with. I encourage members to install Skype on their computers and do so. Skype is a free program similar to many others and it allows you to video and voice chat, send files and messages. We have had many interesting conversations and a good many laughs as well.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Amen to that Mike. Tom is one of a kind.
I would urge everyone to download Skype. How else could you talk to someone from Australia, Canada, or anywhere in the world for that matter for an hour for free? :sold:


----------

